# HELP A FURRY WEBCOMIC ARTIST OUT?



## frostgear107 (Oct 27, 2018)

so ive recently started a webcomic with furries in it. big suprise. and i must say its a lot harder to compete with other comics. especially the anime ones. since anime is such a huge fanbase. and furry is such a niche one.

im looking to turning to the community to help get some people looking for a good furry webcomic with decent art and character designs and occasional detailed background art.

so show your support for our little community of cartoon animal enthusiasts by giving it a read.

LINK:www.webtoons.com: SNUFF NATURE. XXXx - Episode 3 factions. iron clads: Kat Kompany

this link will take you to the most recent page. tell all your friends! feel free to leave any comments on the subject. thank you.


----------



## DripTRat (Jan 8, 2019)

I took a look at much of the art you had linked to, while it is obvious you have an impressive talent for drafting and an eye for minute detail, a lot of the work feels unfinished or abandoned part way. 

You've also, as far as I can tell, have two things going against you:
 First is that your comic's format seems to be each page with a single image and some story text underneath, it gives the feeling of an illustrated story and not a comic. 
The other issue is that people are going to have a negative reaction to anything with the word "Snuff" in the tittle, it will immediately push people away. I'm not telling you that you should change the tittle of your comic, just know that you will be fighting it for as long as your comic exists.

I can see you have a really impressive talent, but a lot of rough edges too. Keep working at your technique and improving your skill and I know that soon your work will be amazing!


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi looking at your comic I'd say you should keep developing the your style. pick comic artist you admire that different from your own style and try to learn from them. Also I would try to follow the webtoons format in squares veristically if your going to use there site here is a video to help 



 . If you start with following some basic rules in comic page layout I think it would be far easier for your audience to follow. I recommend reading Making comics by Scott McClound. it will help with the layout of your pages. Also check out this furry webcomic as an example: www.webtoons.com: Fukuoka Academy
 "Fukuoka Academy" furaffinity link: www.furaffinity.net: Chapter 1 cover Art by Ashes_F Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------

